# Rebuildable Dripper Suggestion



## johan (10/3/14)

To be blatantly honest, I'm too lazy to go through all the review threads. Which RDA (excluding RM2) do you suggest and a short why?


----------



## Riaz (10/3/14)

dripper- IGOL
reason- its easy to build, when setup properly u can make clouds, and it looks awesome


----------



## TylerD (10/3/14)

Igo-L for single and Igo-W for dual and even single. Just make sure it is the ones with the tail holes. (Cheap)
The GV Trident is also a good RDA. (Airflow control, tail slots and 3 posts.)
I think any RDA really with air control, dual coil capability and tail holes will be perfect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (10/3/14)

Thanks @Riaz - I'm not a cloud chaser, prefer flavour, don't know if the 2 goes hand-in-hand though?


----------



## johan (10/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Igo-L for single and Igo-W for dual and even single. Just make sure it is the ones with the tail holes. (Cheap)
> The GV Trident is also a good RDA. (Airflow control, tail slots and 3 posts.)
> I think any RDA really with air control, dual coil capability and tail holes will be perfect.



Thanks @TylerD - what is "tail holes" (it reads funny though)?


----------



## Riaz (10/3/14)

johanct said:


> Thanks @Riaz - I'm not a cloud chaser, prefer flavour, don't know if the 2 goes hand-in-hand though?



from my experience, with a dripper, yes they do 

you get both, and also probably use 4 X the amount of juice, if not more- but its totally worth it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (10/3/14)

With tail holes. Small holes through the posts.




Without tail holes. You need to clamp the wire between the screw and post. Gets tricky on the centre post.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan (10/3/14)

Thanks @TylerD , I get it - shouldn't "post or binding holes" be more descriptive?


----------



## ET (10/3/14)

man dis die klein gaatjie waar jy die dinges in druk. maklik

Reactions: Funny 6


----------

